# Problems getting apache-2.2.24-r1 started -- RESOLVED

## Fred Krogh

Lots of people seem to be getting a message like *Quote:*   

>  * Starting apache2 ...
> 
> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 216.86.203.11:80
> 
> no listening sockets available, shutting down
> ...

   For most people it seems that , netstat -ltnp shows something else using ":80", but that is not the case for me.  The address 216.86.203.11:80 is the one I want apache to listen on.  Before I added "Listen 0.0.0.0:80" in httpd.conf, the message was complaining that it could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80.  Rebooting does not fix the problem.  In case it would be useful, "ip a |grep 216.86.203.11" gives *Quote:*   

>     inet 216.86.203.11/24 brd 216.86.203.11 scope global eth0

 

 All this after an aborted attempt to install apache-2.4.4-r3.  I'm now back to apache-2.2.24-r1, which used to work.  What to do??  Thanks,

  FredLast edited by Fred Krogh on Wed Jul 03, 2013 12:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Schnulli

"Listen 0.0.0.0:80" 

"Listen 216.86.203.11:80"  

in httpd.conf, 

should work i guess  :Wink:  (untested, switched to nginx  :Wink:  )

----------

## Fred Krogh

Thanks for the thought.  I finally got my index.html to load by removing all Listen commands.  (Yes that seems weird to me too.)  Now the code that runs the dynamic stuff won't work and even http://localhost/server-info doesn't work.  (And that used to just fine.)  I've been comparing my configuration files with those that I think used to work, and their are very few differences.  Took out a couple of Listen's, and using mod_fcgid instead of mod_fastcgi.  I guess going back to mod_fastcgi is the next step.

----------

## Fred Krogh

After switching back to mod_fastcgi, all is working except for localhost/server-status, and localhost/server-info.  If anyone knows how to cure that, I'd love to have your ideas.  I have no idea why mod_fcgid would not work, nor why essentially this configuration was complaining about libmysqlclient.

----------

## Fred Krogh

Sorry all is working.  I just replaced Listen 216.86.203.11:80 in 00_default_vhost.conf with Listen 0.0.0.0:80 in httpd.conf.

----------

